# Over Head Projector Interface



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would run HDMI, VGA and maybe s-video to play it safe. the wall plates can go in many directions. I like monoprice


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

HDMI and VGA for sure. We have a couple meeting rooms here at work with projectors/TVs. Some people still bring in older laptops that do not have HDMI connections on them so I am glad to have both cables!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I did one not too long ago (don't remember the brand) but we got a multi-cable cable and it had everythig in it. HDMI, USB, S-video, VGA, even some RCA style connectors for A/V. We connected all of them to the projector and ran the whole thing down to a wallplate that had all the corresponding connectors. Then someone could show up with a laptop or anything with any connection and plug it in.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Do not forget a run of cat6, network projectors are becoming more mainstream.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

three runs of cat 6, and an 18/2 shielded. 

With two of the cat 6, you can get extenders or modules and do what ever you want. 

with the other cat6, its for network, and the 18/2 shielded is used for audio if needed, or rs232.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

where would you plug in the usb on this unit..?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

captkirk said:


> where would you plug in the usb on this unit..?


On the projector you set on top of that ugly sci fi table. Duh!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

FlyingSparks said:


> On the projector you set on top of that ugly sci fi table. Duh!


 Hey man i got a great deal on these... 550 a unit wholesale...im gonna unload this lot and make a killing.... I just cant seem to find the usb port...if you like the table i can sell you that too...


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

captkirk said:


> hey man i got a great deal on these... 550 a unit wholesale...im gonna unload this lot and make a killing.... I just cant seem to find the usb port...if you like the table i can sell you that too...


it's the table under the projector or no deal!!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol those projectors are so huge kids would think they were sci fi tables.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We have our cables custom made to fit. A local audio/video retail shop makes up whatever we need. 
I usually use 2 cat 6, 1 HDMI, 3 RCA's (audio left and right, video) one 1/8" to 1/8" for audio,vga and an s-cable. 
We sleeve it through the wall in a 1 1/4" EMT to a 4-11/16 box with a custom stainless plate that we have the same shop make up for us with the corresponding jacks and just plug everything into the projector. Good to go regardless of what they wish to connect to the projector.


And.......yes it's hard to get a 1-1/4" EMT into a 4- 11/16 box.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> We have our cables custom made to fit. A local audio/video retail shop makes up whatever we need.
> I usually use 2 cat 6, 1 HDMI, 3 RCA's (audio left and right, video) one 1/8" to 1/8" for audio,vga and an s-cable.
> We sleeve it through the wall in a 1 1/4" EMT to a 4-11/16 box with a custom stainless plate that we have the same shop make up for us with the corresponding jacks and just plug everything into the projector. Good to go regardless of what they wish to connect to the projector.
> 
> And.......yes it's hard to get a 1-1/4" EMT into a 4- 11/16 box.


Monoprice.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> We have our cables custom made to fit. A local audio/video retail shop makes up whatever we need.
> I usually use 2 cat 6, 1 HDMI, 3 RCA's (audio left and right, video) one 1/8" to 1/8" for audio,vga and an s-cable.
> We sleeve it through the wall in a 1 1/4" EMT to a 4-11/16 box with a custom stainless plate that we have the same shop make up for us with the corresponding jacks and just plug everything into the projector. Good to go regardless of what they wish to connect to the projector.
> 
> And.......yes it's hard to get a 1-1/4" EMT into a 4- 11/16 box.


http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/raco/RACO_datasheet.asp?PN=259


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

walkerj said:


> http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/raco/RACO_datasheet.asp?PN=259


Believe it or not.....I have to order that box here. No SH's stock it.:blink: The drawbacks of living on an Island in the Atlantic ocean.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Be sure to get the right size on the floor box for the 1 1/4"!

Had a three compartment box for one and a four for the other. 

3 conduits... floor to ceiling. I believe the power was shared!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> where would you plug in the usb on this unit..?



You need a pager


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever hookups they have on the back of the projector, you should extend to their desk or other designated location


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

halfamp said:


> Whatever hookups they have on the back of the projector, you should extend to their desk or other designated location


You are late to this thread.


----------

